# At Last



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Well, the fish project is moving along nicely now.

I have the 960 up and running, though have run into some issues with my 450 Gallon sump...... it has given me a headache with a slow leak for about 30 days now... The wife is not pleased!!

Along with my original plan, I started construction on some of the plywood ponds, having already completed a tier system with a 600 Gallon pond on the bottom, and 300 Gallon on the top.

Here's a video i took of the 960 just getting up and running -






Need better looking fish though....


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

No video showing Plum


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

I must be getting old....

have no idea how to get it directly on the site!!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Plum said:


> Need better looking fish though....


Gotta agree with you on that one.







Good job!






The "Insert Media" tab above. Just copy and paste the URL in there while your typing a post.


----------



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

Ha Having a big tank it is actually manditory you swim in it....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

960g tank? thats big. is it going to be another piranha tank or something more exotic?

look forward to seeing it develop. keep us posted


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

any updates?


----------

